# JC's Lawn Journal



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Figured I've asked a few questions here and there and it's time for a journal. I will copy lawn history from previous thread into here when I am on computer later this weekend, but I have one question I want to confirm before I start spraying tomorrow...

Can I seed a weak section of the lawn, and fill in some bare spots 1-2 weeks after blanket app of tenacity? I plan to use the 2 oz/ acre rate tomorrow but will not have time to prepare and seed the area where the dog uses or a few other bare spots. Can I do those next weekend or do you have to seed at the same time as spraying tenacity?

**Full history of lawn

Hello all. First post, been reading around a bit and loving the information. I'm a first time homeowner, and lawncare is in my blood as my grandfather was the first to start hydroseeding in the state of Virginia... he got the contracts for seeding interstate 81 and 64 as they were being finished. Dad is in the geotextile industry, and uncle still runs the company grandad started.

Anyways, enough of that. I purchased my home in Feb of 2016 and had no idea what the lawn would look like when it woke up - well it looked horrible. Bare spots, trees too low/thick, odd green patches from apparent nitrogen spray (literally a ring of bright green in the back yard)tough soil, no earthworms, and tons of weeds. I started with Scotts, not knowing any better and at least woke up the turf. First summer was spent killing the weeds, preparing mulch beds, etc. Fall 2016 after a dry September, we dethatched, aerated, and over-seeded with Jonathan Green Black Beauty Ultra. Fertilized with milorganite, and had good results, most all the bare spots filled in, got a stand of grass under the thick tree, and was pretty happy.

Spring 2017 lawn came out roaring, I think I put down 2 bag rate apps of milo after the first freeze (not knowing it needed heat to be metabolized by the soil). Once it warmed up they started chewing it up and grass was happy, I was mowing every 3 days for almost 2 months. I put down dimension, and spot sprayed weeds as they came up. Put down milo on Memorial Day, July 4, and then Labor Day again did aeration and overseed. Used the same seed, but this time used Dr. Earth Super Natural Lawn Food (Organic) and then we had a dry spell but it was hot and humid. Fungus took in hard, and lawn was hurt. I don't think much of the overseed germinated, so wasted that one. I don't have irrigation and 15,000 sqft is too much for me to water at this time. Another app of milo end of September when it rained again, the fungus grew out and most of the patches filled in. I put down Lesco winterizer 30-0-05 once the growth stopped, and now here I am.

Also forgot to mention I think I have poa growing in many places, big clumps - which is the primary reason why I don't want to use the Jonathan Green again, I'm pretty sure it came from there. The shady nooks seed I have read actually has some poa in it, and I used a small bag of that in a shaded corner of the lawn.

Thanks in advance, love the knowledge here and some of y'a'lls lawns are incredible!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

There should be no problem with seeding a week or two after an app of tenacity.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Are there any desirable grasses in a cool season lawn that are going to seed right now? I finally mowed today, and noticed quite a few spots that are going to seed, or seem to have already dropped some. I will be spraying Tenacity blanket app tomorrow.

First forsythia blooms appeared 2 weeks ago, still not fully bloomed. I have not used a fall emergent since I have had the house, as I didn't know about Tenacity until this forum and have needed overseed each year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Could you post a picture of the seed head?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

That looks like Poa Annua to me, but I'm not the best at weed ID's.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

After spraying Tenacity a week ago, I'm beginning some whitening of different grassy weeds. I guess ignorance is bliss, as I believe I am seeing quack, orchard grass, and even more poa annua than the 300 sq ft of it I already knew I had scattered throughout the yard.

Tenacity app was as follows: I have 13,500 sq ft of lawn. I filled the chapin 20V to 4 gals of water. Then I added 4 ounces liquid humic (it's all I had left), 3 ounces NIS, and 3.75 teaspoons of Tenacity. I used the 2 oz. per acre rate (.31 acres so .62 oz).

I already realize (thanks to g-man) I didn't use near enough water, should have filled chapin 4x, but oh well here I am.

Can I spot spray weed b gon, now, or should I wait to see if my Tenacity app has any negative affect on desirable turfgrass? I see broadleafs starting to poke through. I did not use any pre-m in the fall.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Looking forward to your journal.

You should be ok spraying broadleafs. I am battling some myself. lol.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@ericgautier I must have missed the notification on the reply... here I am a week later and still wondering if I can spray broadleafs or not :roll:

I'll get some down this evening, it stopped raining.

Couple pics of the lawn - lots of grassy weeds to deal with - anyone can help identify? The purple at the bottom is probably poa t that was in that stupid Shady Nooks seed that I put down?

The last 2 are after my 2nd mow yesterday evening, of the nice parts of the lawn, which thankfully are in the front of the house.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> The last 2 are after my 2nd mow yesterday evening, of the nice parts of the lawn, which thankfully are in the front of the house.


Nice parts of the lawn are looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Update:

4/7 - first mow @ 2.5", bagged entire yard

4/8 - dug out a stump from a 16" diameter tree, covered with topsoil. Municipality planted it in the steel cage... it kicked my ***

4/9 - Tenacity at 2 oz/acre

4/15 - Weed B Gone + crabgrass control spot spray

4/22 - prepared soil over used to be stump for seed, along with some bare spots from the dog. Seeded those heavy, and over-seeded rest of area with TTTF Hogan Blend. Fenced off area from dog. First time he was out in the yard, his 11 year old self hopped the fence, and put one paw into the damp dirt where I had just seeded, to show me that he knows what I'm up to, but it's his yard. He hasn't been over the little fence since.

Also spot sprayed CCO & used MSO as surfactant. Still not seeing much bleaching on clover, but the chickweed was already weakened by Tenacity so it's going pretty fast. Thankfully, as it's everywhere. \

4/24 - put down 3 bags of Sta-Green fast acting lime

4/29 - spot sprayed tenacity at 0.5 tsp/gallon on the poa and weedy grass. Hit the clover again for good measure.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Throwing a couple pictures in. Took these not long after sunrise. It was a warm humid night and I don't have any fungicide down yet, hopefully growing enough not a problem.

I have not fertilized yet this year.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Looking good man! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Put down RGS and Air8 today. Mixed in Serenade as well - I see fungus on blades as we had 2 nights over 75F already.

I gotta be honest, I'm not super comfortable with liquid apps. This was only my second one - do they get better or do you always feel like you aren't getting it down that even?

I used 5 oz. RGS, 8 oz. Air8, and 2.66 oz. Serenade per gallon. 1 gallon/1000 sq. Ft.

I also just can't see how little droplets of solution on the blades are going to help aerate the soil? Hopefully my skepticism will be proven wrong, it was only a hundred or so bucks for all the products so if they provide any improvements it will be worth it.

Rambled a bit. Thankful for all the knowledge I've gained here and all of you.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I thought Air8 had to be in the soil, so spray it and water or spray before it rains. Then it does it's thing in the soil. RGS affects both the leaf and the soil so you spray that and let it sit and absorb the fulvic acid and kelp in the leaves and whenever it rains at some point, the humic acid and leftover kelp gets washed into the soil to do it's work there. I guess if you combine them and spray it without watering/rain, then it just takes longer until it rains to have an effect in the soil. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Red thread running rampant. Sprayed propicanizole on Monday evening.









Will be throwing down a granular fungicide this weekend.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Red thread running rampant. Sprayed propicanizole on Monday evening.
> 
> Will be throwing down a granular fungicide this weekend.


What do you plan on using?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@ericgautier not sure yet. Any recommendations?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @ericgautier not sure yet. Any recommendations?


I am doing some research myself. Only thing I have used in the past was Serenade. Have to see what the lawn has, if any, this Friday when I can get to mow again.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@ericgautier I found a nice chart from Ohio State here that was the basis of my decision.

https://turfdisease.osu.edu/sites/turfdisease/files/imce/Fungicide%20chart%202014.pdf

I am going to purchase the Scotts Disease Ex from Lowes today, and hopefully spread tomorrow. It's 0.31% Azoxystrobin, same as Heritage G. Azoxystrobin is a Group 11.

I will rotate with Group 3 fungicides, which I have a little Eagle left from last year. When that's out I will buy the Bayer Advanced fungicide granular which ai is propiconazole.

The Heritage G on domyown is $86 for a 30 lb. bag. Lowes Disease Ex is $18 for 10 lb. bag, and same % ai. No brainer.

I bought a 2.5 gal jug of Serenade, but not sure if this is the year to spend a lot of time putting it down. Disease pressure is EXTREMELY HIGH. I have a lot, albeit small, spots of red thread and brown patch. I think chemicals are going to my Obi Wan Kenobi..


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I am going to purchase the Scotts Disease Ex from Lowes today, and hopefully spread tomorrow. It's 0.31% Azoxystrobin, same as Heritage G. Azoxystrobin is a Group 11.


What rate did you use? Thinking about purchasing some myself w/ all this rain we are getting. :evil:


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@ericgautier I put down 3x 10 lb bags for my 13k. The preventative listed rate is 2lbs/1000sqft and curative is 4 lbs/1000.... I ended up somewhere in the middle.

I picked them up from Lowes on 18 in EB, and they only had 2 bags left after I grabbed mine.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Amazon has it for the same price as lowes. Same day delivery if you order more than $35 (2 bags).


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @ericgautier I put down 3x 10 lb bags for my 13k. The preventative listed rate is 2lbs/1000sqft and curative is 4 lbs/1000.... I ended up somewhere in the middle.
> 
> I picked them up from Lowes on 18 in EB, and they only had 2 bags left after I grabbed mine.


Thanks. I think I'll do the same. I have a $5 off $50 coupon at HD.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

g-man said:


> Amazon has it for the same price as lowes. Same day delivery if you order more than $35 (2 bags).


Not for my area... earliest I can get it would be Saturday (maybe I'll check tomorrow morning).


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Haven't updated in a while.

Fungus has chilled out a bit. The heat went away, and we haven't had much consecutive rains. Mostly 1 day here and there. Also I can't find any Bayer Advanced other than the 1 bag I fished out of the bottom shelf of HD.

Since updating I have thrown down a bit. I fertilized twice, which I waited a bit late to start. Turf started to weaken a bit. I also sprayed insecticide and Humic 12. We have had little rain with cooler temps, but I gotta say the lawn looks great today 5 full days later after the Humic 12. Pictures in the next post. The Mavrik so far seemed to work great - I haven't been bit by a mosquito since I sprayed, and still see bees flying around the plants I covered. Win, win.

Today I sprayed a loaded cocktail.....it actually wasn't that thick, didn't floculate, and mixed together well. I mixed the Ferrous Sulfate in a separate bucket with warm water first, and added it to the mix. That may have helped.

Updates to journal below:

5/20 - 4 lbs/1000 of 10-0-2 soybean meal (0.4 lbs N)

5/27 - 5.5 lbs/1000 of old formula 5-3-0 Milorganite (0.28 lbs N)
2.5 lbs/1000 Azoxystrobin (Scotts Disease Ex)

6/8 liquid application - with stock red tip Chapin nozzle

-6 oz / gal Humuc 12
-0.5 tsp/ gal Mavrik Perimeter (Tau-fluvalinate, 22.3%)

6/13 application - with TTJ60-11004 turbo twinjet nozzle

-4 oz / gal MicroGreen 0-0-2
-4 oz / gal Serenade
-0.66 oz/gal PGR
-1 oz / gal FeSO4
-0.85 oz / gal NH4
-1 oz / gal MSO

Seemed like I was walking around the yard forever. Definitely glad I had a couple apps under my belt before I put down the PGR and Ferrous Sulfate..... spraying liquid is very different from granular apps.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Been a while been a while. Heavy overseed with Hogan's TTTF Blend last fall. So far this year only put down 0.46 lbs N from a leftover mix of Urea and Ocean Gro, and the 10 lb sample bag of Screamin Green.

I had a large amount of poa so got after it with 4 weekly apps of Tenacity at 1 tsp/2 gallon spot sprays. I am tired of he bleaching so have given up on that. It's time for PGR anyways.

Just some pictures of the last 2 weeks mostly. I believe I just finished my 5th mow. The sunsets have been beautiful the last few evenings.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Those Kwanzan Cherry's look awesome against the sunset. Lawn is looking great too!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> Those Kwanzan Cherry's look awesome against the sunset. Lawn is looking great too!


Thanks man!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Decided a month ago I had enough of the bleach spots and stopped spraying Tenacity. Any grassy weeds that are in the lawn will die in the summer and I'll finally do a fall pre-m this year to prevent.

Lawn has thickened out considerably and was mowing every 3 days and taking off >2" each cut. Had some brown patch and red thread show up 2 weeks ago, so spot sprayed those areas with Eagle 20EW and waited to make sure they responded.

Finally on Thursday 5/16 blanket sprayed 0.3 oz/1k Tnex PGR and added Serenade 3 oz/1k. Saw a reduction in top growth withing 24 hours, and the color seemed to even out and darken as well. I equate PGR to throwing out the white flag of surrender - enough mowing already!

Pictures taken this morning, mowed yesterday evening and brought the HOC up to summer from 3.25" to max 3.75". The TTTF is definitely happier and showing it. Need to edge though.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks great?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Monthly update.

June 4th put down
50 lbs of Carbon X for approx 0.9 lbs N/1000
30 lbs Caravan G (combo Azoxystrobin 0.31 and 0.22% Thiamethoxam)

June 17 threw down 2 bags of OceanGro (0.33 lbs N - 90% of which is water insoluble)

I don't remember the exact timing of the first app of Dosease Ex but I believe it was right before Memorial Day. I have another 30 lbs of Bayer granular Propicanizole to spread when the rain is right.

Growth is strong after the couple ferts but temps were great so figured I'd take advantage. I will likely spray second app of PGR next week as we will be on vacay the entire week right after the 4th.

Have only sprayed weeds once since April.

Pictures are from after a mow this evening. Am certainly done with fertilization for the summer gonna have to ride it out till late August.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Post with pictures from last Friday right after we had the house painted. Very happy with the look. Wife loves it too.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11266


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Lawn held on well through the summer. Few spots to patch from the dog, but I think the grub ex and Caravan G kept the pests away.

8/1 put down 
-Another 30 lbs of Caravan G
-50 lbs of Jonathan Green Love Your Soil (humic and fulvic acids, calcium, sulfur, iron and molasses)

8/12 - 2 bags of Ocean Gro to wake things up a little, got some serious rust on the blades right after. I have had issues with rust after using OG almost every time.

8/27 - Sprayed pre-m (prodiamine) at 0.4 oz and Humic-12 at 2 oz per 1ksft

Pictures are from yesterday morning before we got a little rain, it's been dry here in this part of NJ.

I'll get heavy into Carbon X apps probably next week.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

We've had almost 2" of rain over the last week and the nights are cool, so the lawn is coming back. I've missed timing on getting fert down, but will definitely be doing Carbon X before the next rain.

In the meantime I have been transplanting some grass that has been in my beds since overseed last year. We didn't mulch this year so I figured I'd leave it for this purpose and here we are. Lots of roots on these clumps of Hogan's TTTF.

On the 4th transplant location I figured I'd dig down and make sure there weren't any rocks causing the dead spot, dug a little deeper than normal on this one the ground felt very hard beneath.

I think I found the culprit.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Still haven't got fertilizer down, but we're getting rain Thursday so tomorrow evening is it for the throwdown. I've got 2 new things going on, and could use some input:

1. Had what seemed to be a mutant creeping red fescue taking of one area of the lawn, so I nuked it. Somehow, it had the best drought resistance of any spot in my lawn and would be bright green in the heat of summer, but would always lay over. 
Tired of that spot with it's thin blade grass. Looking at it now 8 days later (picture below is from this morning) I'll probably have to spray again, maybe right after the rain so Friday. I included MSO and AS in my tank mix, which usually knocks everything out in one punch. Maybe I didn't spray enough in the area. I watered it good Saturday morning to cause it to spurt.

Anyways, I forgot to not spray this area when I did my pre-m 2 weeks ago. Used prodiamine. I believe I can just rough up the soil to break the barrier and allow seed to germinate there? I have one of those rolling tine garden cultivators that I usually use for this. I probably could extend one of the beds that we were going to do in spring and use that dug up turf to transplant here if I have to, but to be honest I don't have anywhere I'm seeding this fall, and I'm kind of missing out on raising grass babies.





2. Bright green patches are back, with a vengeance. I believe to be Bermuda but anyone have thoughts? It pulls out like a carpet, the stolons are above the soil, and the leave habit looks like bermuda. But it's bright green, and is in a shadier part of my lawn on the north side of the barrier wall. North of the Wall for you GOT fans.

I did not notice these areas when I sprayed with Ornamec + Triclopyr a few weeks ago so I can't confirm what it is. I was thinking of doing a blanket spray of Tenacity anyways as I have some clover and maybe some Triv spots, I could also spike that with Ornamec. What would your cocktail of choice be?


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

The good news is that doesn't look like Bermuda to me. Common Bermuda is almost a sea green color compared to the dark green you've got in the rest of your lawn, especially when there's dew on it. Found this site where the picture looks pretty accurate compared to areas of my side lawn where cool season and Bermuda meet. I'll get you a picture from my yard tomorrow. Bermuda would go dormant around halloween which would be easy to distinguish in your lawn.

http://www.better-lawn-care.com/bermuda-grass-weed.html#axzz5zAyZRGGA

I don't know what it is, but it looks like it's got boat tips and a midrib like some kind of poa, maybe triv if it's got stolons and is hard to kill. Hopefully you can get it figured out!


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Took a couple extra days. Sorry about that. Here's a couple of shots where bermuda meets some cool season grass in my neglected side yard.

Here's a rhizome popping up.


And here's a stolon I picked up from the top of the ground. These things are long, like 6" average length.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for the pics @samjonester I think h
I have both Bermuda in the front yard and poa triv in the back against the wall. I've been pulling a lot of just cause it feels good to rip it out. Tenacity will get sprayed soon.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Update

Last app of Caravan G on 8/1 seemed to keep the fungus and lawn bugs at bay. I had a few rust spots in September but we were dry as heck and the lawn wasn't growing much.

This was the first year I didn't need to overseed, and it was such a relief. We've had almost 3" of rain the past 7 days finally, and the yard looks fantastic. I am still seeing poa triv pop up many areas and am pulling most of it out, it's quite therapeutic. If I need to spot seed those spots in the spring I will.

10/2 - 4 bags of Milo - 8.64 lbs total N - 0.64 lbs/1000 N - wanted to get a little phosphorus in the soil

10/8 - Blanket spray Tenacity at 6oz/acre rate. I did one 4 gallon tank and sprayed the areas with weeds, and those prone to poa. I did not spray the entire yard. There are bleach spots everywhere.

10/16 - 50 lbs of Carbon X 24-0-4 - 12 lbs total N - 0.89 lbs/1000 N - got 1.5" rain the next day

Total N for the year right now is 3.54 lbs/1000. Debating whether to buy a bag or Urea or not...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Do it! Do it! No peer pressure. 

Seriously, once I tried it, I became hooked. However, since you recently dropped the Carbon X, you may need to wait. There's slow release in it, so I would not recommend dropping urea in the next couple of weeks. If you decide to drop a winterizer after top growth stops, that would be the ideal fertilizer to use. If you have dry storage space for the winter, you could buy it now to have on hand for next year, and be ready to spoonfeed in the spring, if necessary.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Lowered cut another 0.25" for the cut yesterday. While I had the push mower up I lubricated all the wheels and cables with lithium grease. Also got to use the new BR600 for blowing the leaves out of the beds into the lawn so they could be mulched. The spot That had creeping red fescue has completely filled in. Probably will be able to cut that with the rider next time. Lawn was taller than I thought had a little bit of clumping while push mowing the side so I cut it twice.

A lot of whitening still from the heavy Tenacity app almost 4 weeks ago. The spots of poa annua that germinated through pre-m are already dead the tenacity sure got them. The fine fescue might be dying a little too, and then lots of spots where I have triv all over. I've been pulling by hand.

If I can find some urea while out vehicle shopping today I'll spread some next week.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

2020

4/23 - Ironite and fast acting lime, based on soil test

4/24 - Caravan G, 50 lbs CX

5/12 - 53 lbs Scott's Starter w/ Mesotrione

6/10 - JG Love Your Soil, EcoLogic insecticide, 20 lbs granular propicanizole, 40 lbs CX

Have irrigated the section of JG Black Beauty Ultra a few times, probably 3. The rest of the yard has been watered only locally. There are specifically a few localized spots where I had trees removed a few years ago and as the roots have broken down there must be some voids where the grass roots dry out quickly.

Otherwise lawn is hanging in surprisingly well after only 0.25" rain in the past 5 weeks and temps in the upper 80's.

Pictures are from this morning. I have not renovated this yard only aggressive overseed and you can really see where the TTTF has taken hold and is showing little signs of stress compared to the rest of the nomix.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking good! What do you think of the CX?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Looking good! What do you think of the CX?


I love it. The first run was clumpy but Matt sent us another pallet and the prills are great.

I was afraid of throwing it down in the heat at first, but my last app on 6/10 was in the middle of our heat wave and it only rained a 1/4" the next day and still no negative effects. I'm a big fan, and supporting an educator in the industry is a huge buying reason for me.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Where is the tip burn images?

If you like carbonx, you will love the XGRN.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@g-man pics are in the post in cool season forum.

If I didn't have 6 more bags of CX I would already be on the XGRN train. Looking forward to next year when I can get some, basically seems like a better version of milo


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> Where is the tip burn images?
> 
> If you like carbonx, you will love the XGRN.


I've been researching CE products amongst others and biochar for a few years (purchased Pro Soil Enhancer-a 50/50 biochar/compost product for my ornamentals at work). I was intrigued by Matt's work and almost purchased XGRN, until I saw Stress X. I'm trying to boost a K deficiency and don't really need P, so I went with the STX. In retrospect, the XGRN may have been better for me due to the much smaller, homogeneous granule with 2x the biochar (14% carbon vs. 7%), to apply with more uniform coverage. However, it's best to rectify the K deficiency, and then switch over to the XGRN (IMHO). I look forward to using XGRN next year.

@g-man What are your favorite aspects/experiences with XGRN?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

To solve K deficiency that's what CX is for!

A few pictures after the mow last night. We finally got 1.75" of rain on Tuesday, more rain than I've gotten in the previous 8-9 weeks combined.

Also anyone know what the giant beetle was? He was at minimum 2" long with a brown stripe on both sides of his belly. I picked him up and threw him in the highway where he was promptly and properly squished.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Those of us in the northeast are getting familiar with tropical storm Fay right now, and I got a mow and spray in last night.

Cut at 3.75"

Spray
6oz/k Hydretrain ES Plus II
1 oz/k Liquid Soil Loosener
4 oz/k Humic 12 (using this up, don't think it does much)
4 oz/k Quantum Organic

Thought it would be nice to get the SLS and Hydretain in before the downpour, and got a nice little spritz overnight before the big storm to do just that.

Lawn is looking better after the rain we've gotten. Glad I got the azoxy down before the humidity.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup: Color looks great!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> :thumbup: Color looks great!


Thank you! She's hanging in there


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Dealing with some major fungus. Posted about it here.

Updates:

7/23 
-30 lbs Caravan G (azoxy + thiomethozam)
- 20 lbs azoxystrobin
-total approx 3.8 lbs azoxy/k

7/26 spot spray Eagle 20 EW on brown spots

7/29 dropped cut height by 1/4" lot help airflow (we've been getting rain). Lawn looked like it did not appreciate it

8/1 sharpened blades and cut again. Looks much better now. Except for the massive fungus death.

Sprayed bayer propi on all the problem areas and


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Well spring has sprung. Got a few things going already. Trying out poa constrictor this year, it does seem to do some action. I'll do another spray here in about a week.

3/20 - blanket spray ethofumesate @ 1 oz/k
3/29 - bagged clean up mow, front and side only
4/4 - spot spray mesotrione @ 3.6 oz/acre + 3-way @ 3 oz/k
4/6 - mow entire yard @ 2.5"

Pictures after the mow on 4/6. Not looking forward to the tenacity bleaching that's coming up as these couple weeks here are my favorite time to be in the lawn.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

First update in a while. Summer was extremely hot, but had just enough rainfall spaced out that things didn't get too dicey. Had some localized dry spots still where I had trees removed in 2016, but nothing a little hose water didn't keep going.

We decided to widen our driveway and the curb/apron along with paver border on the driveway. Picked the low bidder on the job, not necessarily regretting the decision but the workers were very sloppy. I had a ton of gravel in the grass to clean up the last 2 weeks, and cleaning up some concrete edges with a removal disk. They also demo'd a built a new set of steps into my kitchen - next step is a carpenter will be building a roof overhang over the stoop with some PVC railings, I would love to tackle it myself but I'm still working on getting the roof on the shed I started building in June, oops.

I also sprayed glyphosate (with lots of blue dye!) on a good bit of area on both sides of the driveway so I can level them and get rid of some poa triv that has been there. I know the timing is off, but I'm doing it so here we go. I have some new seed that my uncle is sending me to try out, he owns a large seed supply company in the mid-atlantic - it's "treated" so let's see how that goes as he said it only needs water every 3 days instead of daily - I'm going to be a bit of a test plot for him.... I'll keep everyone updated. Going to power rake the areas this coming weekend and get the seed down. Hopefully this warm streak keeps around.

Steps Before (I had already done some demo)



Steps after:



Driveway before:

Driveway after:



Soil prep:





Glyphosate


----------

